# Tip-out Drawer Question



## logdog (Jul 30, 2005)

After reading about all the great mods everyone has been doing for the past few months, I figured I better get started. So I am working on the replacing the tip-out with a drawer for the kitchen. I have the drawer built, and have a question about attatching the spacers inside the cabinet. I have a 21rs, and there is only a 1/4 inch board on the sides to attatch the spacers to. I was wondering how people attached it to the side board? I was going to use liquid nails, and maybe a few screws but do not know if that will hold the drawer up? Any suggestions. (I have look all through the pictures and the mods pages, and can't seem to find out how anybody did it?)

Thanks

logdog


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

I used wood glue & wood screws. As I'm sure you've already noticed, you'll need different size spacers for each side. On mine, the left side only needed a very thin spacer, so I attached that rail first, then slide the drawer in (with the drawer-face still off) to measure the right-side spacer.

Good luck!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I used the appropriate thickness wood on each side about 4 in square. Glued each side in place and then wedged another between to hold real tight until the glue dried. Then screw the rail bracket to it.

John


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I screwed the appropriate size block to the side with screws coming from the backside
Then screwed the rails to the blocks and haven't had any problems with it supporting the drawer so far

Don


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

HootBob said:


> I screwed the appropriate size block to the side with screws coming from the backside
> Then screwed the rails to the blocks and haven't had any problems with it supporting the drawer so far
> 
> Don
> [snapback]108083[/snapback]​


I did the same as Don. Looks like this:










I placed the sponge tray in the drawer. We now use it to catch keys.

Dan


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I used the slide out drawer from the pantry to make mine. Just added cleats to the side and then set a brace across it. The sides are on 1/8" thick but they are all hollow core walls 1" thick. I used 3 screws 1.25" long and wood glue. Total cost less then $1.00.

Bottom Veiw.









As installed.


----------



## logdog (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks everybody for all of your input. I decided to try wood screws and they seemed to hold fine for my 20 inch drawer. The bad news is that the drawer sticks a bit the last 6 inches or so, the good news is that I won't have to worry about it sliding out as we travel!!!

The DW was pleased as punch with the extra room, so we also pulled out the pantry slider and put stacker shelves in like others have done. Couldn't believe how much extra room that gave us.

CamperAndy, you said something about 1" hollow core walls, do you mean inside the walls of the cabinet, or the outside walls? That would be good to know. I thought I only had 1/8" to screw into in the side walls of the cabinet so was worried about how well that would hold everything in place.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Camping World has those catches for the drawers & cabinets - I think they're called "bullnose" or something like that.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CampAndy....NICE job!!!


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

Those look great... I need to get to work.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

logdog said:


> CamperAndy, you said something about 1" hollow core walls, do you mean inside the walls of the cabinet, or the outside walls? That would be good to know. I thought I only had 1/8" to screw into in the side walls of the cabinet so was worried about how well that would hold everything in place.
> 
> [snapback]108107[/snapback]​


As I wrote those words I was thinking of the pantry cabinet walls. The area under the sink does not have the 1" walls. Sorry for the confusion. All of the "Finished" cabinets have 1" walls as does the outside wall structure.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

logdog said:


> The DW was pleased as punch with the extra room, so we also pulled out the pantry slider and put stacker shelves in like others have done. Couldn't believe how much extra room that gave us.
> 
> [snapback]108107[/snapback]​


Can you provide pictures of the baskets you used in the pantry? (Or maybe there are already some here somewhere?)

Drawers look great!

BBB


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm MUST do this mod! I hate that darn tip out thing-a-ma-jig.


----------



## FridayYet? (Feb 9, 2006)

You guys are great! Without the pictures here, I'm not sure I'd be able to get it done.

This is a mod that needs to be done and I'm glad some of the mystery of how hard it is has been eliminated.

Makes you wonder why Keystone doesn't do this.

Mike


----------



## logdog (Jul 30, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> logdog said:
> 
> 
> > The DW was pleased as punch with the extra room, so we also pulled out the pantry slider and put stacker shelves in like others have done.Â Couldn't believe how much extra room that gave us.Â
> ...


 I did not put baskets in my pantry, I just put in a store-bought shelf in the back to stack cans on for now...was thinking of putting a u-shaped shelf for cans around the back, with room for big stuff in the middle, but ran out time.( I can only leave my trailer in front of my house for 72 hours at a time in our city, at hour 73 my neighbor usually calls the men in blue to pay me a visit. She is a real sweetheart!) We are going to see how the shelves we have in now work before I do anything else.

Thor has a small picture of the baskets he mounted on the underside of the cabinets, he has alot of his mods on page 43 of mods page. I know I have seen a bigger picture somewhere else, but don't remember where. Maybe someone else knows.

After reading all 52 pages of the mods one day last week, (I'm not obsessive, really), I am excited to tackle a few other jobs which will make life easier.

1-Put a flip-top on the queen step for storage
2-Install a LCD TV on a cantilever mount ( thanks z-family for the great idea)
3-Quickie flush- I know this is not going to take 15 minutes as it did on my old class A, but the way the black tank drains is driving me crazy. I want to stop having to drag the wand inside to clean out the tank.

I was going to add some pictures of my mods on this page, but can't figure out how? Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Great mod.

I took one of the pantry slides.(the one that is too high to look into) I cut that slide down to size (width is perfect already) I reused the slide bearings for the drawer and presto it was completed.



















Thor


----------

